# Crimp Castration - Is this normal?



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a four month old bull calf and had the vet out about 5 weeks ago to castrate him. He used the clamp, told me what to expect and I'm wondering if maybe it didn't work.

Right after the procedure the sac swelled up for a few days, then it seemed to be shrinking and turned kind of gray, like it was going to die off. That's what I was expecting. But now it almost looks like it's healing. The grayish color is gone and when I feel it, it's warm and soft. Not what I was expecting. He is still trying to mount the cows, but I figured it would take a month or two for the hormones to clear out before he'd loose interest in that.

I'm thinking it didn't work. 

I have the vet coming next week to de-horn a heifer and to preg check my cows so I'll have him take a look when he's here. Can we try again or will he need to castrate him using a different method this time?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Do you mean pinching with a burdizo? This is normal. The sack will remain but will not grow. As long as it doesn't start growing everything is fine.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Do you mean pinching with a burdizo? This is normal. The sack will remain but will not grow. As long as it doesn't start growing everything is fine.


Yes, the Burdizo.

His sac is small and doesn't seem to be growing so that's normal? Will it always be there then, just small? I'm used to banding bull calves and having it fall off so this is new to me.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

They are used to crush the cords to the testicle. You clamp one cord at a time and the areas should not be parallel. The scrotum should not atrophy when it is done properly. This takes some skill to master and was the reason it has fallen out of use for most people. Using a scalpel or band is going to produce better results for most people. The only advantage is you can do it when flies could still be problem.


----------



## alecl (Aug 21, 2013)

Hardly anyone here in Australia uses them as they are too painful for the animal. I don't really like rings either because the ring can break and carrying around a dead ball sack could cause infection - but thats just my opinion. There are other rings out there that are for bigger calves.

I reckon the knife is the best. I have done large mickey bulls before standing in a cattle crush, just have to be a bit careful. Our neighbour doesnt mark his bulls and they keep jumping into our paddock, they never go back with balls. I have done them over 12 months old. With the bigger ones it might be better to use emasculators so they dont lose too much blood.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Always had a policy for my neighbor; "Keep your bull at home, or, come take your steer home". Never had much faith in the Burdizzio, with a knife when you had two in the bucket you knew the deed was done. Also, they can bleed internally from a burdizzio.


----------

